# AF pains during 2ww



## buddy01 (Jun 1, 2013)

Hi all

I am 9 days past embryo transfer and having been getting some cramping this morning so am worried that this cycle has not worked.  I won't test until Friday 25th which is my test date but I wondered if the cramping can happen during the 2ww?  Anyone else had cramping but then had a positive test?

Thanks 

Jane x


----------



## Sammy77 (Nov 14, 2013)

Hi Buddy,

Just to reassure you, I had constant niggles, twinges and cramping during the 2ww, and I'll be 7 weeks pregnant on Tuesday.  X


----------



## buddy01 (Jun 1, 2013)

Hi Shania

Thank you for your message, that is very reassuring   And congratulations! xxx


----------

